# Disconnect for bathroom exhaust fan?



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2012)

Single fan that provides exhaust for several bathrooms.  The motor can be activated from several different bathrooms. The bath fan motor is fractional HP.  Is a disconnect switch (snap switch) needed by the fan and or for the fan?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Single fan that provides exhaust for several bathrooms.  The motor can be activated from several different bathrooms. The bath fan motor is fractional HP.  Is a disconnect switch (snap switch) needed by the fan and or for the fan?


Some form of disconnect needs to be provided at the motor and could be cord and plugged, or snap switch.


----------

